# September Photo Contest



## Ivyacres

LynnC has chosen the theme for this month,* “Endless Summer”.* Share your favorite summertime picture of your golden.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 23rd.

Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.

We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners and new members.


LynnC's example pic is one of her sons swimming in the ocean with her bridge girl Harley.


----------



## jennretz

My official entry is Charlie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

And just for fun Rocky and Dukers 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the sunglasses on your boys jennretz!

Great theme LynnC, it's going to be another fun one!


----------



## IntheWillows

I have about a dozen pictures of Roo in a kiddie pool. This one is my favorite!


----------



## swishywagga

This is a going to be a great theme, look forward to seeing all the wonderful photos!.


----------



## IrisBramble

Great theme, great pictures so far keep em coming!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

The photos are coming in and they're sooo cute!


----------



## 3 goldens

Sophie playing in the rain on a hot summer day.


----------



## GoldeninCT

Summers are for the long Saturdays relaxing on my favorite chair!


----------



## Emmdenn

Denver doing his favorite summer activity...staying in the water for as long as possible AND staring at birds in the distance. Typical golden!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture of your handsome Denver


----------



## Aidan0311

“I’ve never seen this before mom!”


----------



## drew510

Piper on the sand dunes


----------



## 3 goldens

This is just for fun.....and because it makes me smile. This is our late Greats Pyrenees, Sir Moose "ready to go fishing".


----------



## Natalopolis

Lando enjoying the daffodils!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

My Sweet Abby... she always made me smile. I miss her.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah finally dried off from a full day of swimming. I caught him looking longingly at the setting sun and water.


----------



## swishywagga

JDandBigAm said:


> Jonah finally dried off from a full day of swimming. I caught him looking longingly at the setting sun and water.


What a beautiful photo!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful photos.........


----------



## Ivyacres

Great summer pics, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## amytemp

Love these photos so far. What a great theme!


----------



## amytemp

Copper loves the pools at his daycare! This picture was taken on Beach Day during Summer Camp Week at daycare. He's in heaven!


----------



## ceegee

Duster, enjoying our vacation last year!


----------



## ecaba

Zelda doing her best Baywatch run


----------



## LynnC

I’m just LOVING all the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

All these pictures make me smile!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

My summer beach bum.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

*Summer Fun*

Moe so happy after earning his Senior Dock title this summer...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying all the fantastic pictures!


----------



## farouche

Loki cooling off in his private pool.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max having fun at the beach.


----------



## LynnC

farouche said:


> Loki cooling off in his private pool.


I love his little friend he brought in the pool with him 

All our pups look so happy doing what they love!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

LynnC said:


> I love his little friend he brought in the pool with him
> 
> All our pups look so happy doing what they love!!!



The pics make me smile!


----------



## LynnC

Not for entry. 

Luna can’t wait for October 1st when dogs are allowed on the beach by us!


----------



## sophieanne

Lynn C - I can read her thoughts..very soon...that beach will be mine to run on...mine, mine mine 
Luna is a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## LynnC

sophieanne said:


> Lynn C - I can read her thoughts..very soon...that beach will be mine to run on...mine, mine mine
> Luna is a beautiful girl!!!!


Exactly!!!!! Thank you, we think so too


----------



## Ivyacres

The theme for this month is* “Endless Summer”.* Share your favorite summertime picture of your golden.
 Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 23rd.
All the pics are awesome!


----------



## ryanf

Wow such great pictures! Love the Summer vibe in all of these.

I think I've taken at least 1000 pictures this summer (yes I'm over doing it lol) but I have a favourite that literally is Autumn's whole meaning of Summer.


----------



## davmar77

Amber relaxing after a dip in the pool.


----------



## Ivyacres

These dog photos are great.


----------



## Alaska7133

Summer for old dogs should mean they get to ride in the trailer on those long bike rides. Hunter is enjoying his summer in the trailer. The trail was out and back. He was able to run all 8 miles out to the glacier, but was smart and rode the 8 miles back in the trailer. He was 10 years old.


----------



## roxygold

Sunset at the dog beach.


----------



## Wendy427

roxygold said:


> Sunset at the dog beach.


 Amazing photo!


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey running at the lake.


----------



## Ivyacres

Lots of awesome summer pics of our goldens so far. Enter your photo before the contest closes on Monday, September 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres

LynnC has chosen the theme for this month,* “Endless Summer”.* Share your favorite summertime picture of your golden.
 Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 23rd.


Loving all the fun photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All fantastic pictures, as usual it's really going to be tough when it's time to vote.


----------



## LynnC

Alaska7133 said:


> Summer for old dogs should mean they get to ride in the trailer on those long bike rides. Hunter is enjoying his summer in the trailer. The trail was out and back. He was able to run all 8 miles out to the glacier, but was smart and rode the 8 miles back in the trailer. He was 10 years old.


LOVE it !!!!! Hunter was one lucky dog


----------



## Ivyacres

Submit you *“Endless Summer” *photo of your golden in this months contest by Monday, September 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres

There's still plenty of time to enter your *“Endless Summer” *photo of your golden in this months contest.


----------



## Ivyacres

Here in north eastern NY we are getting another stretch of summer weather with temps into the 80's by next weekend. Great time to capture another 'endless summer' photo before the contest closes.


----------



## Nordvest

So many beautiful pictures!


----------



## sophieanne

@Nordvest - and another beautiful picture just arrived


----------



## Ivyacres

Oh my goodness, every photo looks like a winner to me. Share your Endless Summer photo before the contest closes on 9/23.


----------



## Aidan0311

Nordvest you have yourself a beautiful pup! Great photo! He looks huge! How much does he weigh?


----------



## fourlakes

Happy summer memories - two old friends, both at the bridge now, at what used to be our cabin.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

fourlakes said:


> Happy summer memories - two old friends, both at the bridge now, at what used to be our cabin.


Beautiful and special picture.......


----------



## Nordvest

Lori Dwyer said:


> Nordvest you have yourself a beautiful pup! Great photo! He looks huge! How much does he weigh?


I think that must be the angle of the camera, he’s actually rather small for a male. He’s about 30 kilos now (67 pounds)


----------



## SRW

*Land Blind*

Land Blind


----------



## swishywagga

Such a lovely theme this month!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Such a lovely theme this month!.



Yes, LynnC picked a great theme for this month. 

Lots of* “Endless Summer”* photos have been shared so far! 
Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres

bumping up!


----------



## Ivyacres

The monthly contest is closing soon.
Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> The monthly contest is closing soon.
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, September 23rd.



This is the last weekend before the contest closes!


----------



## diane0905

Luke in his happy place at Kiawah Island, South Carolina -- his favorite place to be.

I hope he's running on the beach right now.


----------



## Mde13004

Hello all! Love this theme and the great pictures that everyone put up!! Here is Leo on a hike after a summer swim. He will never get tired of it!! So sad Summer is leaving but excited to have fall and winter adventures with him.


----------



## Mde13004

My picture didnt attach before! Heres the entry


----------



## diane0905

What a cutie! A muddy Golden is a happy Golden.


----------



## Deech

Janey's favorite frisbee!


----------



## TuckersMamma

Love love all these pics ! Can’t wait to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres

TuckersMamma said:


> Love love all these pics ! Can’t wait to vote!



It'll be another tough one, so many choices!


----------



## Ivyacres

LynnC has chosen the theme for this month,* “Endless Summer”.* Share your favorite summertime picture of your golden.

Entries will be accepted until *Monday, September 23rd.*

Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.

We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners and new members.


----------



## Peri29

Well, we had a photoshoot with our Bosphorus golden girls 10 days ago but due to last minute paper problems for US, we had to cancel it. We are still very down for that since all their bathing costumes were ready( However, Marla is already in US , met his familyy and saw the Pacific Sea for the first time. A bit compensation for us)


----------



## Peri29

Soaked in happiness.
So cute you are


----------



## Peri29

Mde13004 said:


> My picture didnt attach before! Heres the entry



Soaked in happiness.
So cute you are:x


----------



## Peri29

roxygold said:


> Sunset at the dog beach.


4 shades of golden retriever!
Cream, gold, red & flat coated 0


----------



## Ivyacres

Today is the last day to submit an 'Endless Summer' pic into the Photo Contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TODAY* is the Last Day to submit an entry in the September Photo Contest!


----------



## robertsonse11

*Nelly's last beach week!*

Nell loved water more than anything. This is her with my sister and me on our first of many beach trips during our vacation this summer.

We figured one trip was all she had in her, but the next morning we found her sitting on the golf cart, insisting that we take her there again. It became a daily event. We would take the young dogs first, and when we came back, she would be waiting for her turn. 

Even though she could barely walk, when we made it to the water, she started running through the surf! 
She passed away 2 weeks after this picture was taken. She knew how she wanted her story to end and it involved being wet and dirty. :wink2:


----------



## sophieanne

@robertsonse11 - What a beautiful girl Nell is. Good for her, knowing where she wanted to be..enjoying the water and sand. I'm very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl; keep pictures and memories like these close by...they'll keep you smiling.


----------

